# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  Coast Guard Beach - Eastham, Massachusetts

## sharjeel

For the classic Cape Cod vacation, head to Coast Guard Beach, boundless miles of sand and surf on the Cape Cod National Seashore. Stop at the Salt Pond Visitor Center to learn about free programs, such as family campfire nights, ranger-guided nature walks, beach yoga, and surf casting lessons. Rent kayaks, surfboards, and bikes from Castaways Marine. Take a ride along the 24-mile (39-kilometer) bike path or paddle through unspoiled marsh. The beach itself, reached by a quick shuttle ride from a main lot, has lifeguards, showers, and changing rooms. In town, Arnolds Lobster and Clam Bar serves kids meals on Frisbees and has an 18-hole miniature golf course.

----------


## sukamin123

Thank you for sharing these good and useful videos. I really like the videos you share because it gives me a lot of knowledge. paper io 2

----------


## theglobalassociates

thanks for sharing the info

----------

